# 75 Gallon Planted Community Tank



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

*75 Gallon Planted Community Tank (VIDEO)*

So my father and I have had this 75G tank project going for a year now, so I thought it was time to update my aquarium video sharing friends on the tanks progress. Basically the goal my father set out was to create a lush jungle with a large number and variety of fish, and after a year, I beleive he has exceeded that goal and he's surpassed his own expectations. the stand, and canopy were custom built. So without further delay, HERE is the 75 Gallon Planted Community Tank

"LIKES", comments and Subscriptions are all welcomed! Thanks in advance and let me know what you think and of course I'm happy to field any questions. Below is the tank's info.

Here's a link to my other youtube video's, sorted out into playlists.

75 Gallon ~48x18x21
Custom DIY Stand/Canopy
Hydor Substrate Heating System
Hagen GLO 48" 2x54W T5HO
Fluval FX5 Cannister Filter
2L DIY CO2 Reactor w/ DIY Diffuser
Digital Thermometer w/ probe
Fluorite, Turface & Gravel Mix.

FISH
Otocinclus catfish
Siamese Algae Eaters
Amano Shrimp
Dr. Garra Rufa
Denisons Roseline Barb
Marble Hatchet Tetras
Super Blue Kerri Tetras
Rummy Nose Tetras
Glowlight Tetras
Hatchet Tetras
White Cloud Minnows
Golden White Clouds
Dwarf Neon Rainbows
Peppered Corydoras
Dwarf Sparkling Gouramis
Zebra Nerites Snail
Assassin Snails
Harlequin Rasbora


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hey will, 
i saw another one of your tank






And i saw DIY C02, are u still using DIY? thats some mad pearling man!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes the co2 is DIY Sugar+Yeast on all the tanks currently. Hehehe, the tanks do pearl amazing, though to be honest that video is showing before and after a trim, and when you trim plants the oxygen releases from the cut stems. But all the plants pearl pretty much all the time anyways, especially for a week after adding a new fresh mixed co2 reactor.

Pressurised co2 is still in the works. Will be using a 20lb tank with 6 port manifold to supply co2 to my 6x20G-Long tank rack. Might end up using a paintball co2 on this 75G tank, but for now it's Two 2L co2 reactor bottles which get swapped out every two weeks in a staggered pattern. I'm pretty tired of filling ~8 2L bottles up so often.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

oh nice! ahah thats the same as me for my 15g, but now i just stripped everything and im trying dry-starting for the first time


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

iBetta said:


> oh nice! ahah thats the same as me for my 15g, but now i just stripped everything and im trying dry-starting for the first time


Try using DIY co2 pumped into your tank while it's covered in saran or well sealed glass lid.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

oh good idea! but would u think that the glass would refract (im sure im using the wrong term here) too much light away and reduce the light intensity?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Only minutely. Clean glass has good transfer for most types of light radiation. When doing emergent grown plants you want to keep them humid anyways, so even just Saran wrap would work to both keep humidity and co2 in.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

yep yep, im using glass for now . thanks for the advice!


----------

